# what  things that excludes one from TRT



## eatspinach (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm going in to see the doc about my trt. my labcorp test was 32!  Of course I went in later in the day (3 pm). This seems pretty low though doesn't it? So, I was wondering what might exclude me from getting on the program - ie alcohol abuse?  I've been told my medicine clonazepam and trazodone doesn't hurt my chances.  I also take divalproex and was taking prozac but I didn't want to give too much info if the doctor is sketchy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 22, 2012)

As long as everything is prescribed I don't think any of it should affect your chances. As for alcohol abuse, well that might cause your liver values to come back bad and that might deter him/her from going forward with treatment if the values were bad enough. But unless you are an alcoholic I don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## juuced (Aug 22, 2012)

maybe a real high PSA score.  They wouldnt want to add to prostate problems since testosterone may increase prostate cancer growth rate in those that already have it.

maybe if you have high blood pressure.  test is know to increase bp a bit depending on how much you take.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

if you drink alot,it will kill your test levels,research shows that your test levels are the highest first thin in the  mornings


----------



## BigFella (Sep 10, 2012)

Spinach: Got an update?


----------

